# Using Three SSC P4 With heatsink off 12Nimh LSD Varta Cells



## z_beastsr20 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 



After doing some research, I plan to run 3 SSC P4 U2 bin LEDs (link Below), 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OU:US:1123



On 12 Nimh LSD Varta Cells with give 13v Fully charged and 12v while running.



I have selected a resistor of 1.2ohm and 3w, to give each LED around 3.8v and 900ma.



I am very new to this and have spent alot of hours researching this. Can someone please help me out by letting me know If I have done the right thing.



I have attached my schematic below, But dont laugh, I am new to this lol


----------

